# 62 Columbia Torpedo? And 64 Columbia?



## Bmack (Feb 4, 2020)

Picked up these 2 Columbia bicycles and according to the date code the first one is a 62 by looking at pictures the one that has the same tank was a torpedo but not sure pretty new to this. The second is a 64 not sure what model it is and what might be missing if anything.Not worried about value just want to put a name to the face thanks.


----------

